# How long will a steam boiler last running open loop?



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

No water treatment. Straight city water with no condensate return of any kind. Running 4-6 hours a day?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I dunno


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

It will die a faster death running for short period of time .. ( 6 hrs = 1/4 day )


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I was thinking about 3 years.

What's your bet? We can all throw in and someone will get rich when it pops. :thumbup:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Will they at least let you treat the make up water?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Gettinit said:


> Will they at least let you treat the make up water?


nope.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Protech said:


> nope.


Nice :thumbup:

Bring the contract to a lawyer and give him the details to CYA and do the job. Obviously they know what they want.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Protech said:


> No water treatment. Straight city water with no condensate return of any kind. Running 4-6 hours a day?


What year do they think this is?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

We had one and it lasted a few years. The biggest thing that will kill this boiler, are they preheating the makeup water? If it has a cold water makeup, it's screwed in no time, coun on a call saying it pissed out steam and now it's leaking water everywhere.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Catlin987987 said:


> We had one and it lasted a few years. The biggest thing that will kill this boiler, are they preheating the makeup water? If it has a cold water makeup, it's screwed in no time, coun on a call saying it pissed out steam and now it's leaking water everywhere.


Especially if this is that 90psi boiler in the other thread.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Especially if this is that 90psi boiler in the other thread.


The only 90 psi steam boilers I have seen are in laundry mats, that use steam in mechanical processes.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Why a open loop??? Low presssure systems are almost "open" til the vents/ traps closed.. believe it or not.. cold water is better than feeding with warm/hot water..


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Catlin987987 said:


> The only 90 psi steam boilers I have seen are in laundry mats, that use steam in mechanical processes.


If it is the same he is using it to keep used cooking oil liquid for removal.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Why a open loop??? Low presssure systems are almost "open" til the vents/ traps closed.. believe it or not.. cold water is better than feeding with warm/hot water..


I think he means open, as in, no condensate return. Cold water will crack your steam boiler.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Catlin987987 said:


> I think he means open, as in, no condensate return. Cold water will crack your steam boiler.


Not if its premixed with the boiler water... but why a low pressure open system if that what we talking about..


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Not if its premixed with the boiler water...


 There would be much, if any boiler water if there isn't much for condensate return



rjbphd said:


> but why a low pressure open system if that what we talking about..


 Ask Protech


----------

